# Books for Sale...........



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

All the books are in great condition unless otherwise noted. Cash, checks.

Garden:

1-The Year Round Flower Gardener,246 pages, lovely color pictures.....$8.00
2-Gardening With Trees and Schrubs, library book, 197 pages.....$5.00
3-Flower Power, lovely book 282 pages, never read.....$8.00
4-Gifts & Crafts from the Garden, hard cover, 171 pages....$6.00
5-The Healing Garden, 157 pages....$6.00
6-Jazzy Pots (garden art projects), library book, hard cover, 125 pages....$5.00

Other:

7-Raising a Calf for Beef, sun fading....$8.00
8-Weaving for Beginners, cover sun faded, cover bent over, 80 pages...$3.00
9-Out of the Wild, The Story of Domesticated Animals, hard cover, 53 pages, excellent condition....$5.00
10-Bully, A True Story of High School Revenge, paperback, 305 pages....$3.00
11-The Black Prince, paperback, cover bent over, 408 pages....$3.00
12-A Fairly Honorable Defeat, paperback, sun fading, 412 pages....$3.00
13-The Dogs Bedlam Farm, paperback,265 pages....$3.00
14-Krakatoa, The Day The World Exploded:August 27,1883, paperback, 401 pages....$3.00
15- Don't Be Clueless, 7 Keys to Live in the Real World, something was at one time stuck on the cover and left some of the paper-cover not torn, 150 pages...$2.00

The prices do not include postage.............


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Sending you a PM. 

I would like:
4-Gifts & Crafts from the Garden, hard cover, 171 pages....$6.00
5-The Healing Garden, 157 pages....$6.00
6-Jazzy Pots (garden art projects), library book, hard cover, 125 pages....$5.00
8-Weaving for Beginners, cover sun faded, cover bent over, 80 pages...$3.00


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

The books arrived yesterday and they are in beautiful condition. I'm having so much fun! My sister is really enjoying the Jazzy Pots book and is picking out projects she wants to make. 

Many thanks!


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks Linda...Enjoy...............Joan


----------

